
Rare European cave salamander stayed in the same spot for seven years - finphil
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/salamander-not-move-lazy-olm-proteus-european-cave-lifespan-a9314951.html
======
aiscapehumanity
Much chill. Wow.

